# Trip tore up the carpet!!!!!!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for the expense  That's just so disappointing. If it makes you feel better, be glad that he didn't actually shred the carpet and eat it - then you'd probably be looking at a $3-4,000 surgery AND new carpet. You've learned a hard but super valuable lesson, your puppy still needs to be crated for his own safety. 

I know you needed to vent, but I'm going to ask you about what kind of schedule Trip is on? How much time COMBINED is he expected to sleep at night and then be alone during the day while you are working or running errands etc? Be aware that you just can't expect him to sleep 12-16 hours a day and not get into any trouble trying to entertain himself. These are very bright sporting dogs. If you were locked in your office with a squeaky toy and a tennis ball and a chewbone or kong for 18 hours a day you'd go out of your mind with boredom. Dogs simply do not play with toys by themselves. 

Trip should be getting 30-60 minutes of aerobic exercise every single day (leash walks don't count) and learning some new tricks or obedience every single day, working on retrieving or something to engage him. If he's not, then this kind of stuff is going to happen. Get the crate back out and thank your lucky stars he didn't end up needing surgery.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh I feel for you. As they get older, they tend to find many new ways to entertain themselves at our expense. I would definitely take what Nolefan says to heart. In the meantime, since replacing the carpet is not an option (and not one I would do myself, even if I could afford it, until they are older), if you happen to have the same carpet in a closet, you might ask a carpet person if they could cut out a piece and at least patch the area damaged. While it might not be totally invisible, it would be better than it is. Good luck!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yes, you are very lucky that you did not end up at the vet. We are fostering many goldens and most of them ate the whole house including cell phones, antiques, carpets, furniture .... Always keep some spare new toys which he does not play while you are at home. Toys & games you play with him shall be brain stimulating. And find something new that he will be curious about when he is alone. Meanwhile, do not forget that they live by the nose. Sometimes even a small bug hidden under the carpet or under a furniture can drive them crazy and they will tear , eat everything to find it. Even rats which may walk in the walls((


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I know it's a small consolation, but I've become expert at patching things. The suggestion about using a piece from a closet is a good one. If that isn't available, you would be surprised what you can do with carpet seaming tape or even gluing backing material under the torn area and filling in with fibers harvested from other areas.
We've resigned ourselves to not replacing our carpets for several years.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

The old "I can believe you left me so long" payback destruction. No one was worse at that than my old Husky!!!

I recommend duck tape and a nice area rug for the time being


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

nolefan said:


> I'm sorry for the expense  That's just so disappointing. If it makes you feel better, be glad that he didn't actually shred the carpet and eat it - then you'd probably be looking at a $3-4,000 surgery AND new carpet. You've learned a hard but super valuable lesson, your puppy still needs to be crated for his own safety.
> 
> I know you needed to vent, but I'm going to ask you about what kind of schedule Trip is on? How much time COMBINED is he expected to sleep at night and then be alone during the day while you are working or running errands etc? Be aware that you just can't expect him to sleep 12-16 hours a day and not get into any trouble trying to entertain himself. These are very bright sporting dogs. If you were locked in your office with a squeaky toy and a tennis ball and a chewbone or kong for 18 hours a day you'd go out of your mind with boredom. Dogs simply do not play with toys by themselves.
> 
> Trip should be getting 30-60 minutes of aerobic exercise every single day (leash walks don't count) and learning some new tricks or obedience every single day, working on retrieving or something to engage him. If he's not, then this kind of stuff is going to happen. Get the crate back out and thank your lucky stars he didn't end up needing surgery.


Well, first of all, Trip is the one dog on the planet who will pee and poop in his crate if he is kenneled, and I would therefore have to bathe him because he will cover himself in crap. I do, however, have a garage where he normally stays and he's fine down there with water and PLENTY of toys and chew things. He is also in obedience classes to become a therapy dog and is about to begin agility training. We review off-leash stuff as often as we can between weekly classes.

Second, Trip's not my first golden, so I am fully aware that they need playtime to burn off energy to prevent chewing accidents. I was just a bit surprised at the damage since my first golden never did anything crazy like this. I am also fully aware that it is unrealistic for him to sleep long hours in the day, so I try very hard to get him out to play and run. My husband also tries to schedule a lunch between his student pilots so he can come home and let him out during that time. Unfortunately, aviation is highly unpredictable and sometimes, he can't get home to let him out for a few minutes if he is asked to fly a trip somewhere or he's running behind. As for myself, I work 35 miles away, so it's impossible for me to come home at any point during the day. And frankly, it was just one of those days where life just happened. He had been doing SO WELL by himself for the prior month, too!

Third, we are actually undergoing a change in my work schedule. I am a teacher, and I have had summer vacation off, which Trip has become used to. During my vacation, I was able to let him out, walk him, and play with him out in the yard or take him out to the airport to run his energy off on the tarmac with a ball. Now that I have returned to work, I'm having to adjust to my own schedule since the first two months of school are usually crazy. A friend of mine who has a GSD thinks that maybe he was frustrated that I came home and then left again and that caused the chewed up carpet. But right now, Trip is getting used to the change in me not being home, and we have taken to putting him back into the garage with his toys. In fact, I'm about to make a trip to town to get him MORE new toys! :grin2:


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

Our3dogs said:


> Oh I feel for you. As they get older, they tend to find many new ways to entertain themselves at our expense. I would definitely take what Nolefan says to heart. In the meantime, since replacing the carpet is not an option (and not one I would do myself, even if I could afford it, until they are older), if you happen to have the same carpet in a closet, you might ask a carpet person if they could cut out a piece and at least patch the area damaged. While it might not be totally invisible, it would be better than it is. Good luck!


I actually did drag out some extra carpeting that I had on hand to see if your suggestion would work, but unfortunately, I discovered that my living room carpet has faded over the years compared to the "new" swatch. So we are looking at just replacing the room by itself OR waiting until tax time next year and just replacing it throughout the entire house with our tax return. I just couldn't believe that he found the ONE FLAW in the carpet and exposed it for all it was worth! I don't even know how he did that. Right now, he's going back down into the garage. In my reply to Nolefan, Trip is the one dog that will pee and poop in his kennel and get it all over himself.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Have you considered finding a good pet sitter to visit during the days? 
I've not seen too many dogs that will pee and poop in their kennel when they do their business prior to being put in. Some dogs need to get moving before they do their business. Most dogs will eat then do their business, if they haven't already done it on the 1st pass outside. But sure there are exceptions to everything. If the breeder didn't provide a clean environment when he was a baby I guess it could make him think it's ok but doesn't happen often and sorry about the carpet.
I'm glad there is nothing in the garage for him to use as a chew toy!


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Destruction like that is often from stress, anxiety, change in your schedule, change in how much time your with him. Being home alone pretty much all day with nothing to do and then your there and then gone again for several hours. Bored or stressed dog looking for an outlet. You can have a bunch of toys but if someone is not there to play with you they are not that interesting.

Sometimes schedules become hectic but you need to make sure if you have a dog that they are more then just a afterthought. My husband hates it some times but the dogs are put first over what ever we want to do. They have no real control over their life with us. Its not fair to them to expect them do nothing for 18 hours a day it leads to behavior like this and the fault is not theirs. If my dogs act out I ask myself what I didn't do. Not enough exercise? Not enough time spent with them training, enrichment or just being with them? Its easy to say oh my other dog never did that but everyone has different needs as owners we have to make the mental adjustments to understand and work with the dog we now have in front of us.

Based on your changes back to work that right there is a huge and sudden stressor to your dog and it takes time for them to understand those changes and adapt to them and left to their own devices they will develop unwanted behaviors and if they are just locked up even in a garage those unwanted behaviors can come out in other ways that are often behavioral. Barking, separation anxiety or acting out can quickly escalate. Consider a dog walker, dog daycare or other options. You have to set him up to succeed, engage his mind, make sure no matter how busy your life is that you provide the time and attention needed to help him be a great dog.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

If my schedule is different at all for dogs under two or three, depending on the dog, I have found that I need to change the dog's routine to keep him out of trouble or else something like this happens. Typically, during the week, I do not make plans after work unless it's on a day I work from home or I am willing and able to get the dog walker to come by. So, if I go out to dinner on a week night, I'd have the dog walker come by when I normally get home and then, if the dog is pretty young, have her crate him even if he is mature enough to be left out. 

Some dogs grow out of this and some never do. I have a four year old dog now who, if my schedule changes, will sometimes get in trouble. He has a slight touch of separation anxiety and he is busy all the time. Because he is four, I don't baby him quite as much now, but I know his triggers and where he draws the line. I do not leave papers/mail, cardboard or socks laying around because if I am gone more than X hours, he will destroy them unless he is super tired. My other dog does not have this issue. 

So, if you're gone all day, come home, leave the dog again, this is not something that would surprise me with a one year old dog. When I have a long week at work and my schedule is off for several days in a row, but not crazy enough to get the dog walker involved, I am never surprised to see something dragged out of the recycle bin and destroyed. I guess I am lucky (knock on wood) that this is his go to item to destroy. I am very careful with socks, but the other day he did rummage through a shopping bag on my dresser and stole a pair of sock liners (for wearing under wool socks) and swallowed them. Up until then it was just socks I'd worn. The socks were at the bottom of the bag and covered by all kinds of clothing and a jacket. Those items were left untouched other than being flung out to get to the good stuff.


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> Have you considered finding a good pet sitter to visit during the days?
> I've not seen too many dogs that will pee and poop in their kennel when they do their business prior to being put in. Some dogs need to get moving before they do their business. Most dogs will eat then do their business, if they haven't already done it on the 1st pass outside. But sure there are exceptions to everything. If the breeder didn't provide a clean environment when he was a baby I guess it could make him think it's ok but doesn't happen often and sorry about the carpet.
> I'm glad there is nothing in the garage for him to use as a chew toy!


Unfortunately, I live in a very rural area, so pet sitters, dog walkers, and dog daycares are not offered in my very small town. There are many things that are not offered here, not even a dog park. I'm lucky we finally got a Petco! 8D I don't have anyone who can come by and let Trip out for a little bit to play, either, because everyone we know works. I just have to do the best I can, and right now the best we can do is my husband coming home if to let him out for a little while during his lunch if he can get one and come home and play with him or walk him after work, especially now that the 100 plus degree heat index is over with here.


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

> Destruction like that is often from stress, anxiety, change in your schedule, change in how much time your with him. Being home alone pretty much all day with nothing to do and then your there and then gone again for several hours. Bored or stressed dog looking for an outlet. You can have a bunch of toys but if someone is not there to play with you they are not that interesting.
> 
> Sometimes schedules become hectic but you need to make sure if you have a dog that they are more then just a afterthought. My husband hates it some times but the dogs are put first over what ever we want to do. They have no real control over their life with us. Its not fair to them to expect them do nothing for 18 hours a day it leads to behavior like this and the fault is not theirs. If my dogs act out I ask myself what I didn't do. Not enough exercise? Not enough time spent with them training, enrichment or just being with them? Its easy to say oh my other dog never did that but everyone has different needs as owners we have to make the mental adjustments to understand and work with the dog we now have in front of us. [\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## dianev00 (Jul 20, 2017)

dianev00 said:


> > Destruction like that is often from stress, anxiety, change in your schedule, change in how much time your with him. Being home alone pretty much all day with nothing to do and then your there and then gone again for several hours. Bored or stressed dog looking for an outlet. You can have a bunch of toys but if someone is not there to play with you they are not that interesting.
> >
> > Sometimes schedules become hectic but you need to make sure if you have a dog that they are more then just a afterthought. My husband hates it some times but the dogs are put first over what ever we want to do. They have no real control over their life with us. Its not fair to them to expect them do nothing for 18 hours a day it leads to behavior like this and the fault is not theirs. If my dogs act out I ask myself what I didn't do. Not enough exercise? Not enough time spent with them training, enrichment or just being with them? Its easy to say oh my other dog never did that but everyone has different needs as owners we have to make the mental adjustments to understand and work with the dog we now have in front of us. [\QUOTE]
> >
> ...


----------



## Annemarie7610 (Sep 27, 2017)

I?m so pleased google led me here. My 2 year old goldie has done this to my kitchen vinyl on 2 separate occasions (Monday and Tuesday) but it?s whilst I do the school run in the afternoon but not in mornings and I?m out same length of time. We have just had summer holidays so wondering if that?s the cause, or perhaps as she sees me leaving with my daughter she knows we have to come back but if I?m leaving on my own then perhaps she thinks I?m not returning. Like you she goes for a long walk, she has toys and the back garden is always open if I?m out along with the telly left on. I?ve just forked out 2k on new flooring as she did the same on old one but had stopped. 

As my child has medical health needs I get a lot of interference from professionals such as newly promoted young sister and social workers to name 2, social worker already doesn?t like my girl (though feeling seems to be mutual) and the grief I expect from this ?? so I?m getting a crate on Friday and starting crate training so that she goes in when I go out, but it will be positioned that she can still come in and out of garden, never wanted to crate her, but 2k for a single mum to a disabled child is too much. 

Apart from separation anxiety which I presumed she would act up daily, I?m putting it down to her being a teenager in dog years and is just acting as a teenager would to see what she can and can not do. 

Now off to find off cuts for floor and trying to match it up. 

If you find an answer please let me know. Fingers crossed we can stop the destruction


----------

